# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Hearthstone

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Hearthstone*.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Dans la partie "1.3 Les cartes à acquérir en priorité", c'est quoi les chiffres entre parenthèses ? Le nombre de poussières pour le crafter ?

----------


## Izual

> Dans la partie "1.3 Les cartes à acquérir en priorité", c'est quoi les chiffres entre parenthèses ? Le nombre de poussières pour le crafter ?


Oui, c'est la syntaxe habituelle pour le coût d'une carte.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Shame on you Izu!  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Oui, c'est la syntaxe habituelle pour le coût d'une carte.


Ok donc si je comprends bien c'est le coût en mana et pas en poussières.  :tired:

----------


## flochy

J'ai trouvé le guide très bien foutu. Je ne connaissais pas spécialement les jeux de cartes (jamais joué à Magic), ça m'a aidé. Egalement sur l'intérêt de dépenser ses sous plutôt dans l'arène que dans la boutique.
Je pense qu'il manque peut être pour chaque perso un exemple ou deux de combos à réaliser.

D'autant qu'on tombe régulièrement sur des adversaires qui ont des cartes cheatées je trouve (ou qui sortent des combos de nul part).

----------


## MegABiloU

Par contre faire des arène demande énormément plus de temps et d'investissement / d'apprentissage du metagame.

----------


## Flad

Question bête mais : il y a une version "imprimable" du guide ?

----------


## Izual

On y travaille, parce que c'est vrai que ça manque, mais en attendant ce n'est pas très facile (sauf avec des extensions de navigateur dédiées à ce genre d'opérations).

----------


## Izual

> Question bête mais : il y a une version "imprimable" du guide ?


C'est désormais possible d'imprimer les guide via le bouton dédié sur toutes les pages du site.

----------


## Flad

Merci, très bonne option qui manquait.
Continuez comme ça  :;):

----------


## graki

Bonjour,

Il manque des cartes dans les deck guerriers, 2 dans le premier et 3 dans le second.

Merci pour le guide

----------


## Ferny

Bonjour,

super vos decks débutants, j'enchaîne les victoires c'est impressionnant  ::): 

Sinon même remarque qu'au dessus, les decks guerrier sont incomplets  :;): 

super job, merci beaucoup

----------


## elmateo04

Mon deck démoniste avec lequel j'ai pu monter rang 5 assez facilement et sans aucune légendaire !

édit: Leeroy jenkins à la place du commandant d'argent, pour ceux qui ont les moyens !

----------


## big_cheesius

@elmateo04 : pas mal, ça ressemble au deck zoolock

----------


## bonobo

Yop !
Merci beaucoup @biendebuter.net pour ce guide clair et précis.

----------


## Ymnargue

Est-il possible d'imaginer une mise-à-jour ? Je sais que certains canards seraient ravis de participer parce qu'il faut dire que le guide n'est pas franchement des plus utiles pour un débutant actuellement. Et la première aventure mérite peut-être aussi un encadré.

----------


## Izual

C'est vrai que les decks auraient besoin d'un petit coup de polish, mais tout ce qui est hors-decks reste valable et utile pour un débutant. En tout cas je lorgne sur le solo en me disant qu'il y a tout à fait matière à un guide.

----------


## Ymnargue

Eh bien, du coup, si tu as besoin d'un petit coup de main, n'hésite pas !

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est vrai que les decks auraient besoin d'un petit coup de polish, mais tout ce qui est hors-decks reste valable et utile pour un débutant. En tout cas je lorgne sur le solo en me disant qu'il y a tout à fait matière à un guide.


Je joue le deck mage proposé, et il fonctionne très bien tant qu'on ne tombe pas sur un mec avec des cartes Naxxramas ou trop de cartes "achetées". Contre des mecs qui ont des decks basiques ou avec quelques cartes hors celles de base, je gagne sans soucis.
Après une petite MaJ ne peut pas faire de mal.

Edit : certains decks sont en effet à mettre à jour. Je regarde celui du chasseur par exemple, il indique encore le Busard affamé pour 2 alors qu'il est passé à 5.

----------


## Flad

Une MaJ du guide prévue avant l'extension de décembre ? Ou vous trouvez plus propice d'attendre la dite extension ?
(sachant qu'il n'y a pas eu de MàJ après Naxx qui n'était pas une extension).

----------


## Darkomen78

> Une MaJ du guide prévue avant l'extension de décembre ? Ou vous trouvez plus propice d'attendre la dite extension ?
> (sachant qu'il n'y a pas eu de MàJ après Naxx qui n'était pas une extension).


Il va falloir faire une grosse mise à jour sur la partie "deck de base et dec amélioré" car ils ne reflètent pas du tout la méta actuelle (qui est en plus toute chamboulée avec le grand tournois qui vient de sortir)

----------

